# NGK Plugs-Gap question?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The NGK TR55IX plugs on pfyc.com recommend leaving the gap at .060 I checked partsamercia.com and they have the gap set at .040 I know the pfyc.com GTO web page is GTO specific but I wanted everyone else's input. Here are the sites of the plugs.

NGK Spark Plugs - PFYC

While we find your parts, please enter your ZIP Code at PartsAmerica.com

NGK Spark Plugs USA


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was always told to never attempt to gap a Platinum or Iridium tipped plugs for fear of damaging it. That they are application specific and pre gapped. Any truth to that?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I was always told to never attempt to gap a Platinum or Iridium tipped plugs for fear of damaging it. That they are application specific and pre gapped. Any truth to that?


Yea, i've heard that too, I was just wondering why pfyc.com said there iridium NGK are set at .060 and when I did a search on parts america they had theirs set at .040. I was just wondering. Trying to do a little research before I make a purchase.


----------



## 1st5.7GTO (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have the correct gaping tool (not the .99 cent jober from AZ) then yes you can gap and regap platinum and iridium plugs. I picked mine up at sears and it has varius gaged wire attached to it ranging from .020-.045 and the part of it that you use to open and close the gap on the ground electrode in like a to pronged fork.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

1st5.7GTO said:


> If you have the correct gaping tool (not the .99 cent jober from AZ) then yes you can gap and regap platinum and iridium plugs. I picked mine up at sears and it has varius gaged wire attached to it ranging from .020-.045 and the part of it that you use to open and close the gap on the ground electrode in like a to pronged fork.


what is the gap on your plugs?


----------

